# 69 Lemans Battery Tray



## John P (3 mo ago)

I have a 69 Pontiac Lemans. The starter is on the passenger side. How is the original battery tray installed on the passenger side? Any one have any pictures?

John


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

6 Cylinder?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2


----------



## John P (3 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> 6 Cylinder?
> View attachment 158004


It's an V-8. I can't really tell by the picture where the tray is mounted. Does anyone have an actual picture?


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

My 69 LeMans (350v8/manual) has driver’s side starter and driver’s side battery. I apologize it’s hard to see the battery in my sideways picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John P (3 mo ago)

‘Vid said:


> My 69 LeMans (350v8/manual) has driver’s side starter and driver’s side battery. I apologize it’s hard to see the battery in my sideways picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I understand it, some Chevy engines were built in Canada with the starter on the left side. I may have to modify the tray I purchased. I didn't realize there was a right and left tray.
Does anyone have a picture of a passenger side battery tray?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Passenger side trays on Pontiac A-bodies were on the 6 cylinder cars. The cars have provisions for mounting on both sides. If you have a Pontiac V8, you will want the tray for the driver's side. The mounting is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

John P said:


> I have a 69 Pontiac Lemans. The starter is on the passenger side. How is the original battery tray installed on the passenger side? Any one have any pictures?
> 
> John


Does your car have a Pontiac engine in it? If it does, and it's a V8, the starter should be on the drivers side.

Not sure if 70 was the same as 69, but here'sw the best shot I have of mine.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

I believe the Canadian mid-size Pontiacs had different badging and trim and were called Beaumont. It was a Chevelle / Lemans mash-up with a Chevy engine. That would have a battery tray left side like a Chevelle. Here's a link to a battery tray advertised for a Beaumont 1968-1969 Chevy Beaumont Battery Tray looks like a Chevelle tray in my limited Chevy experience. That would mount on the passenger side front. @John P is it the original engine? Maybe a prior owner swapped in a Chevy engine? Would be great to get more info or pics and see what you have.


----------



## John P (3 mo ago)

It not the original engine. It's a 350 with passenger side starter. _'ll try to get some pics._


----------

